
Emacs 25.2 released - wontoncc
https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/news/NEWS.25.2
======
jhgjklj
For people who are thinking "I like to try but i dont know how it will be
useful since i use IDE XYZ all day", start with org-mode. Think org-mode as a
tool to manage your todo lists, although it it much more than that.

~~~
aldanor
To a developer not familiar with Emacs, I'd first recommend to start with
Spacemacs so they don't have to configure anything nor learn Emacs
shortcuts... then Magit (shipped as git layer in spa Emacs)... and then org-
mode. I had a few developer friends of mine starting to use Emacs (Spacemacs)
solely because of how good Magit is.

~~~
jwdunne
Projectile is a great tool too. Along with helm and perspective modes, you can
switch between projects with a few keystrokes. Since projectile looks for .git
by default, you can have a window in each perspective dedicated to git if you
so wish.

Updating code across multiple projects and committing is so easy and
frictionless.

~~~
noobhacker
I have been using helm and projectile to easily find files. How do you use it
to make edits too?

~~~
jwdunne
Press C-z. Multiple edits can be achieved through marking in helm. I need to
get a grips with this part myself - sometimes it's just easier to use dired.

Have you figured out how to switch between recent list and other match lists?
Sometimes get stuck when a prefix matches bang on in recent and need to get to
the other matches.

------
hellofunk
No matter how many IDEs I try I always come back to emacs. I am spoiled for
life.

~~~
Fej
What keeps you coming back?

~~~
krylon
To me, the appeal is that emacs is not so much a text editor, but a
development and runtime environment for a custom programming language that
happens to be designed with building text editors in mind.

For practically any given programming language I might want to use, emacs
either supports it out of the box, or there is a package available that makes
emacs support it.

Plus, it is kind of an integration machine in a much more comprehensive sense
than most IDEs - inside emacs, I can run a shell, a web browser, a mail client
(although I don't do that), a file manager, an IRC client, an audio player
(including last.fm scrobbling!), read xkcd, and much more (don't get me
started on org-mode, I am still just beginning to scratch the surface of
that).

Being able to use it for so many purposes means that all the skill and muscle
memory I acquire in using it pays of many times over across all those use
cases. Any customization or extension I make is potentially available across
all those use cases.

~~~
searchfaster
Nicely put... wish I had tried Emacs sometime. I can relate to what you are
saying as I use Vim commands/shortuts everywhere from my Window manager,
browser to custom key mapping of lkjh for arrow keys on my ergodox keyboards..

~~~
actsasbuffoon
If you want to dip your toes in the water, I recommend Spacemacs. It uses VIM
key bindings by default, and it goes to great lengths to help you find the
functionality you're looking for.

